# DeWalt 25 foot tape "warranty"



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

I recently purchased the $25.00 DeWalt 25 foot tape measure for two reasons:
1) it's pretty bad ass looking
2) LIFETIME WARRANTY 

It is a nice tape however it developed a crack. 'Went to return it & get my new one (with receipt) & was shot down under the claim of 'field wear'. So I'm just throwing this heads up out to the world. 
At $25, had I known it was a conditional lifetime warranty I probably wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

aDudeInPhx said:


> shot down under the claim of 'field wear'..


 
Where else is it gonna wear.:laughing:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Who told you that? Where you bought it? I would contact Dewalt direct and read them the riot act. What isn't "field wear"?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

k_buz said:


> ...What isn't "field wear"?


 No chit. It's a lifetime warranty as long as you return it in brand-new condition? That's crap.

-John


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Who told you that? Where you bought it? I would contact Dewalt direct and read them the riot act. What isn't "field wear"?


I took it back to farm & fleet where I bought it (I'm in Madison wisc now) , they pulled out a fat max return policy print out & used that to make the call. Perhaps if I go back & see a different manager who understands the term lifetime warranty a little better I may have better luck.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

"Lifetime Warranty" is a sales gimmick, tapes crack... How much is your time worth? You have already made 1 trip back to the store.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> "Lifetime Warranty" is a sales gimmick, tapes crack... How much is your time worth? You have already made 1 trip back to the store.


My $25 is worth $25 chewy. I don't make much money right now because of the 2 small kids/childcare/single father factor & the store is close so I'll be happy to hammer farm & fleet again. 
In thinking about it I might have taken farm & fleets no like a wuss, I had both kids with me which made it very difficult to put up much of an argument. 

I'll try again in the next couple of days when I don't have the kids, I'll grab one off the shelf that has the "lifetime warranty" pop up on it & I'll post my results.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

aDudeInPhx said:


> My $25 is worth $25 chewy. I don't make much money right now because of the 2 small kids/childcare/single father factor & the store is close so I'll be happy to hammer farm & fleet again.
> In thinking about it I might have taken farm & fleets no like a wuss.


Fair enough, economically speaking if your were driving 45mins to get knocked back again you ended up just purchasing a new tape it would have cost you more than $25, kind of like people driving an hour out of their way burning gas becuase TP was $0.50 cheaper at a store.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> Fair enough, economically speaking if your were driving 45mins to get knocked back again you ended up just purchasing a new tape it would have cost you more than $25, kind of like people driving an hour out of their way burning gas becuase TP was $0.50 cheaper at a store.


They're less than a mile away.

I had both kids with me which made it very difficult to put up much of an argument. 

I'll try again in the next couple of days when I don't have the kids, I'll grab one off the shelf that has the "lifetime warranty" pop up on it & I'll post my results.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

aDudeInPhx said:


> They're less than a mile away.
> 
> I'll try again in the next couple of days when I don't have the kids, I'll grab one off the shelf that has the "lifetime warranty" pop up on it & I'll post my results.


Id email dewalt with "I recently changed from brand x to brand x after hearing how good they were and hearing about the lifetime warranty. I was dissapointed when my tape broke that your warranty was not honoured by "Store X" I will be returning to my old brand of tape but thought you would appreciate the feedback.

Thanks"
I got a pair of trousers for free after they split at a pocket from Blaklader after I emailed them the same thing.


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 13, 2011)

I return all broken stanleys to the company about 4 dollars shipping and they send a new one no questions


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

aDudeInPhx said:


> farm & fleet


Nothing to add besides I love that place :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Nothing to add besides I love that place :laughing:


Thanks for posting today..:laughing:


----------



## spook (Oct 20, 2011)

All the guys at work cheat when it comes to tape measures knock one of the rivets that hold the hook on and then try if they say life time warranty they should mean it.


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

Update: Farm & Fleet did give me an exchange with the receipt on the second attempt. :thumbsup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Farm and fleet, is that like a tractor supply?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

We have Farm and Fleet AND Fleet Farm. There is some story about how in laws owned a store, and when a divorce came about, they each got part of the company. One named theirs Farm and Fleet, the other Fleet Farm.

I prefer Fleet Farm.


----------



## Starcraft (Jan 14, 2012)

Ya thats bs. The home depot near me is kinda ghetto and will let youv return anything no questions asked. Ive bought the huskey brand which seems great since measurements are printed on both sides and it has magnetic tip which is very useful....after a week or two it stops retracting back in on its own. Regular oldschool Stanley brand has some nice and smooth retraction though..


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

isn't why craftsman stop their tape measure brand , cause of excessive warranty swap ?


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

aDudeInPhx said:


> I recently purchased the $25.00 DeWalt 25 foot tape measure for two reasons:
> 1) it's pretty bad ass looking
> 2) LIFETIME WARRANTY
> 
> ...


A "Lifetime Warranty" does not mean you can do whatever you want to something and have it replaced free of charge. The term "Lifetime" specifies the date range, not the conditions.

The manufacturer is willing to cover your product from manufacturing defects for your lifetime, this is typical. It's the same as if it was a 2 year warranty, only it's longer.

I have a 7 year warranty on my tires, but if I stick a knife into one of them they will not cover it. If I wear one of them down a typical amount, they will not cover it. If the sidewall separates and the tire blows out, they will cover it in that case.

Your tape measure had wear and conditions showing that the damage was most likely caused by you, not a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Jim with. G. (4 mo ago)

No one intentionally damages a tape measure but if the OEM says Lifetime warranty then it’s lifetime, not limited because you happen to use the tool a lot. Don’t get into business if you try to scam customers by saying Lifetime Warranty because other competitors do and actually stand behind their product.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Jim with. G. said:


> No one intentionally damages a tape measure but if the OEM says Lifetime warranty then it’s lifetime, not limited because you happen to use the tool a lot. Don’t get into business if you try to scam customers by saying Lifetime Warranty because other competitors do and actually stand behind their product.


Old dead thread. 
But I have returned many of the Dewalt tapes no problem. One person questioned me so I just took it outside, pulled it all way out and unhooked it. Took it back it and said it will not rewind must of broke inside, they had no choice then.


----------

